# Telemann



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I've recently found a new love for baroque music, especially telemann & vivaldi. however not being as well known as vivaldi, i'm wondering if anyone could compile a list of best known & or best loved telemann works for me. 

Thanks...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tafelmusik is a big one. Here is a recording that I like. Telemann has so many good Overtures as well. Here are 2 highly regarded ones.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Try a complete set of his Overtures for orchestra. Amazing variety in those things.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Try a complete set of his Overtures for orchestra. Amazing variety in those things.


I don't think there is a complete set of Overtures. But this set has a lot.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Look into any of Elizabeth Wallfisch' recordings of the violin concertos:










The trio sonatas are also very fine...










Indeed... there are many fine releases on the CPO label:










Some of Telemann's finest works are to be found among those for flute or recorder:










Like many Baroque composers, Telemann composed a wealth of marvelous vocal music. Here are a few favorite recordings:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

^ ^ Excellent assistance, _StLukes_, particularly the photobucket link. Much better than what I had in mind, which involved search engines of dubious value.

:tiphat:


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Wassermusik? He wrote one too? Is telemann's as good as handel's?

so far i'm mostly only aquainted with his recorder misic. I was playing through a partita no 5 in e minor the other day, and it dawned on me, i havn't played or heard a piece of telemann for recorder that I didn't like. the partita in particular, is so darn catchy. i think you for your replies it well give me a good start on his orchestral music. 

oh btw, he wrote reocrder quartetts? i will have to look for those.... thanks


edit: oh i just checked the quartetts are for strings & recorder... did he write any music for 4 recorders?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

obwan said:


> [...]
> edit: oh i just checked the quartetts are for strings & recorder... did he write any music for 4 recorders?


Telemann had a pretty good feel for just how much punishment his public could take...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll second the Overtures suggestion - easy to digest pieces bursting with quintessential Baroque bounce and vigour. If you enjoy Corelli, Handel's orchestral music or Bach's B.B.C.'s (esp. No. 3) you WILL enjoy these.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some of Telemann's finest works are to be found among those for flute or recorder:


I have to second this. Just bought it this week, and it is extraordinary.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I love his Trio Sonata in C minor for Flute, Oboe, and Harpsichord


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

His concertos ought not to be neglected either. I've developed a particular fondness for his various flute concertos.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I really love the trumpet concertos I've heard from him so far!

TWV 51/D7
TWV 53/D5 (trumpet & violin)


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

obwan said:


> Wassermusik? He wrote one too? Is telemann's as good as handel's?
> 
> so far i'm mostly only aquainted with his recorder misic. I was playing through a partita no 5 in e minor the other day, and it dawned on me, i havn't played or heard a piece of telemann for recorder that I didn't like. the partita in particular, is so darn catchy. i think you for your replies it well give me a good start on his orchestral music.
> 
> ...


Oh Yes it is: try Il Fondamente, or Jordi Savall...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> Oh Yes it is: try Il Fondamente, or Jordi Savall...


O.P has not been seen since 2014


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> O.P has not been seen since 2014


Nor heard? Kidnapped by aliens?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> Nor heard? Kidnapped by aliens?


Everything is possible, strange things happens :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Born: 14 March 1681, Maagdenburg, Duitsland
Passed away 25 juni 1767, Hamburg, Duitsland


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

I have enjoyed playing his stuff on guitar , and wonder why so few people are in the know ?


----------



## RevAvery (May 13, 2018)

neoshredder said:


> I don't think there is a complete set of Overtures. But this set has a lot.


I'm going to look for this one. Thank you.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

The two I always go back to are:
TWV 51e1 - E minor oboe concerto
TWV 52f1 - F major Bassoon concerto


----------

